# Has anyone used Essential Oils?



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

My mom has osteoarthritis and that has been aggravated by a chemo drug she had recently (Taxol). 

A colleague suggests trying some Essential Oils. I am a little bit skeptical but agree to get some samples, figuring we got nothing to lose. He gave me 3 different samples, 1 is strictly birch, 1 is a mixture of marjoram + basil + ginger with a coconut oil base and another is a mixture of wintergreen and some other stuff that escapes me at the moment.

My mom said the birch one is the most effective so I have ordered a bigger bottle. This stuff sure isn't cheap, 5ml for $20! Apparently this stuff is not easy to come by.

Any of you guys here uses Essential Oils before and does it work? I check Amazon.com and I can get a 10ml bottle for about $4 + shipping (not sure if it's *authentic* but that's another matter)

Come to think of it, the above-mentioned chemo drug (Taxol) is an extract of yew tree itself.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

birch essential oil is actually one of the least expensive essential oils. Here's a 30-ml size bottle for $6.95. Really cannot beat that.

i don't know this firm, but the quality of their products looks fine in their online catalog. Their pricing looks about right, pricing is on the low/reasonable side. Plus they're in peterboro ontario, so no US customs & shipping is easy.

http://www.kiaroma.ca/Birch-Sweet-Essential-Oil-p/ess007.htm

extremely cheap essential oils are often not true plant derivatives. They are instead chemical fragrances in carrier oils. These would not offer any therapeutic benefits. No one would not want to go to all this trouble for an important patient, imho, unless it would mean obtaining the real thing. As far as i can make out, ki aroma is selling true steam distillates & other genuine products, nothing fake.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

What are the oils supposed to do? How do you use them? I've only ever heard of them being added to stuff for aroma. Just curious.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

jcgd said:


> What are the oils supposed to do?


 Separate you from your money.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

humble, thanks for the link. I will give that a try once my mom finishes the existing bottle. That is certainly the best price I have seen so far.

jcgd, I am neither an advocate nor a critic of essential oils. My colleague's wife sells Essential Oils and he recommends my mom try it. There are many websites out there with info about Essential Oils and their health benefits (supposedly) so you can Google it. I am coming into this with an open mind so we will see how it goes.


----------

